# HDHITman's Competition Journal



## HDHITman (Dec 11, 2009)

This Journal that I have created to chronical my training, nutrition(supplementation), and my competitions in natural bodybuilding.  As you can hopefully tell by my username the training protocol that I use is Heavy Duty High Intensity Training as written by Mike Mentzer(greatest bodybuilder of all time)

My program is set up so that it mimics Mike's routine during his competitive days with much less volume and I am training only two days per week usually Tuesday and Friday.  My split is Chest, Back, Shoulders is workout 1 and Legs and Arms is workout 2.  The total number of working sets is only 16 sets per week.  I will post my workout and stats in later posts and the other information I talked about later.  

Current stats are not good because I got a little out of shape due to stresses of planning a wedding and getting married last month, so I will be starting my journey with trying to lose the extra bodyfat at least 13% before my contest prep for my May show.

11/27/09:

Age:  29
BF%: 23%
LBM:  165lbs
TBM:  215lbs

Measurements:

Chest expanded:  44.5 in
Waist:  42in
Arms:  15.5L  15.5R (flexed)
Thighs: Average of both legs:  23.375

Everything listed will be retested once a month to monitor my progress in muscle mass and fat loss.  Calorie calculations were made using my Lean Body Mass and the Cunningham formula.  Calories per day are 2460 with 308g Carbs, 185g Protein and 55g Fat, and the macros to get those number are 50% Carbs, 30% Protein and 20% Fat.

Also to let all you Heavy Dutiers out there know when I do post my workout I will explain in detail the modification that I made to the my program and why I made the changes.  Also I will answer any questions about my program as well from the members of the forum.

Also on another note Archangel and I are having a little competition going between the two of us to make contest training a little more competitive and fun so we will be posting alot in each others journals frequently and doing the normal things like critiqueing, advice, and anything we can to motivate one another to be our best on contest day.

Thanks all that read this

Daron
The Heavy Duty HITman

p.s.  All question and comments encouraged.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2009)

AWESOME my Friend, glad to have ya on board!!!Where did you figure your caloric intake??? I need to see what mine would come up with... Right now I go by this rule:

10-13 calories per body pound to lose
13-15 calories per body pound to maintain
15-18 calories per body pound to gain slightly
18-up calories per body pound to gain FAST!!!

Love the set up, lookin forward to seeing your workouts and getting/giving feedback to a fellow HITter!!!

ALSO...
CONGRATS on your recent marriage!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2009)

Gonna post up my info my Friend!!! Hope all is well, not gonna be able to do the contest in May unfortunatly, can't get the time off and financially tight, planning for my Oldest getting married!!! But will train as if I am to help (hopefully) motivate and push you!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 14, 2009)

I dont see a workout in here my Friend!!!


----------



## HDHITman (Dec 16, 2009)

*Calorie requirements*

Hey Arch,

The way I figure my calories is to get your bodyfat tested as accurately as possible, then you determine your Lean Body Mass by taking your total weight times your 100-(your bf%).  Example I was 215 lbs so 100-23= 77 so I would then multiply 215x.77=165.55 so roughly 166 lbs of LBM.  Then plug the numbers into this formula 500+(22xLBM in kg)=RMR.  That formula determines based on LBM your resting metabolic rate then you just add or calories until you start to gain 1 lbs of muscle per week.  This will allow you to also lose weight at the same time because you will still be in a caloric deficiet because the calories with the addition will still be lower then if you determined your calories based on your Total Body Mass.  The only drawback to this is that to really know if you are putting on only muscle you will have to have your bodyfat tested regularly because you will see a reduction on the scale not an increase.  Hopefully you get what I am saying if you need more explaination you can hit up my facebook page and give my cell number a call and I can explain it more thoroughly to you.


----------



## HDHITman (Dec 16, 2009)

*My Heavy Duty Training Program*

In this post will be laying out my current Heavy Duty High Intensity Training program and the modifications I have made to suit my needs and interpretations of Heavy Duty High Intensity Theory and principles.

For me I think I have found the middle road between the programs of Mike's competitive days and his very early mail order HD books and courses, and his final programs as laid out in High Intensity Training the Mike Mentzer Way.  I also got some inspiration from Markus Reinhardt and Dorian Yates and their HD programs he uses himself and for his clients.

Modifications:

1.  Will be using a two-way split(Mike competitive days similar to most productive from Wisdom of Mike Mentzer)

2.  Less volume then Mike's original writings but more volume per week then new writings.  This allows for each bodypart getting HIT once a week like many of the current volume trainers use in their 4 way split and a two-on one-off.  My program has only 24 working sets for the week still HD, but is definetly not volume because 24 sets is most of them would do for chest or back alone on any given day.

3.  I use anywhere from 1-4 exercises per bodypart 1-4 working sets per exercises.

4.  I use pre-ex for many of my bodyparts, but have excluded them from others because the single-joint move just doesnt work for me or I dont have the euipment at the gym I train at to use others effectively.  So if this the case I use a second multi-joint for that bodypart of just do a single movement for that bodypart but do two sets with varying the rep range on each set.

5.  Using a slightly modified nutrition plan that follows the 2 laws of thermodynamics and also adds extra protein to compensate for the fact it has the highest Thermic effect when digest and you will lose up 30% of the protein you eat as heat due to the 2nd law of thermodynamics.  So my macroes figure out to be 50% Carbs, 35% Protein, and 15% Fat.  Fat intake will be high in Omega 3's and Medium Chain Triglycerides and I will also be using a high Fiber protocol to increased detox effect and better bowl movements to compensate for increased food and protein intake.

So lets get to the program:

Workout 1:  Chest, Back, Shoulders
Workout 2:  Arms & Legs

Machine Flye 1x6-10
supersetted with
Dips/Decline Press 1x1-3 (I train alone usually try for two for safety)
Incline Press 1x4-6 1x6-10

V-Bar Pulldowns 1x6-10
Hammer Strenght Underhand Pulldowns 1x4-6 1x6-10
Hammer Strenght Machine Rows 1x4-6 1x6-10 (use Neutral Grip)
Hex Bar Deads 1x6-10

Machine Laterals 1x6-10
supersetted with
Hammer Strenght Shoulder Press 1x4-6 
Behind the Back Upright Rows(works the traps and a favorite of Lee Haney) 1x6-10
 13 total working sets

Leg Press(Extended Set) 1x8-15
Leg Curl (Extended Set) 1x8-15
Toe Presses (Extended Set) 1x12-20

Tricep Pressdown 1x6-10
supersetted with
Hammer Strenght Dips 1x3-5
Tricep Extenstion 1x4-6 1x6-10

Vertical Preacher Curls 1x6-10
supersetted with 
Chin-Ups 1x3-5
Incline Curls 1x4-6 1x6-10
11 total workings sets
I usually train arms first just for energy conservation for when I train legs.

Thanks

Daron
The Heavy Duty HITman

all comments and critiques welcome.


----------



## HDHITman (Dec 16, 2009)

*Chest, Back, Shoulders Workout 12/11/09*

Machine Flye: 120x8/2/1 using a technique called Extended Set, with this exercise I just adjusted the seat height to stimulate differents fibers in the chest.  You can find out more about that technique if you google it to hard to explain.
Decline Press 185x4
Incline DB Press 60x5

V-Bar Pulldown 140x6
HS Underhand Pulldown 150x6
HS Machine Rows 180x6  160x8
Hex Bar Deads did not perform this workout low back fatigue from shoveling snow.

Machine Lateral  90x8
HS Shoulder Press 120x4
BTB Upright Row 185x8

Weight:  216.4
Pre WO:  Nano Vapor
Post WO:  Xtend (Scivation)
Daily:  Multi vitamin and mineral
Soreness level(1-10):  0
Energy level(1-10):  8
Hrs Sleep:  8

Start time:  4:55 pm
End time:  5:20pm
Workout time excluding warm-up time:  25minutes

All comments and critiques welcome


----------



## HDHITman (Dec 16, 2009)

*Arms & Legs 12/15/09*

Leg Press: 495x15/8/6 using extended set technique on all leg exercises. So in this exercise I did 15 with shoulder width stance, 8 with a narrow, and 6 with a wide stance.
Leg Curl(seated):  75x10/2/4 in this exercise I got 10 with toe pointed straight up, 2 toes pointed in, and 4 toes pointed out.
Toes Presses:  100x18/3/2 follows the same logic as above

Tricep Pressdown:  70x10
HS Dip:  200x4
Tricep Ext(on Decline Bench): 50x7 40x8

Vertical Preacher Curl:  55x8
Chin-Up:  BWx5(negative only)
Incline Curls:  25x5  20x8

Weight:  218.2
PreWO:  Vapor
PstWO:  Xtend
Daily:  Multi
Soreness level(1-10):  0
Energy level(1-10):  7
Hrs Sleep:  8
Start time:  1:55pm
End time:  2:35pm
Total time for workout excluding warm-up:  40mins, could have been faster but started with legs instead of arms and it took longer rest times for arms.

All comments and critiques welcome.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 16, 2009)

What's Nano Vapor and what does it do for you?


----------



## HDHITman (Dec 16, 2009)

*Vapor*

Nano Vapor is a pre-workout intensifier by muscletech, just google it and it will give you info


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 16, 2009)

HDHITman, Great workouts!!! I also use set extenders, I refer to that as r/p (rest/pause) not really true to Mantzers r/p, but more like DC training, just something to extend and fire as many fibers as possible!!! Love the in depth detail you give too, Keep it up Brother, lookin good!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 18, 2009)

Um.................. I'm not seein a workout in here my Friend!!!


----------



## HDHITman (Dec 20, 2009)

*Workouts*

My Friend I have posted both of my workouts so far and with post the next cyle after tuesdays workout which will be legs and arm again.  My chest back and shoulders workout was 12/11 and my legs and arms was 12/15 they are above your posts.

Thanks

HDHITman


----------



## HDHITman (Dec 20, 2009)

*Workouts*

Posts #7 and #8 are my most recent workouts and there stats take a look.

Thanks
HDHITman


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 21, 2009)

Gotcha, I had commented on the workouts, just didnt know if they where more current ones, I have a little trouble with your schedule, I apologize my Friend!!!


----------



## HDHITman (Dec 22, 2009)

*Schedule*

Hey Arch,

My workouts days right now are tuesday and friday, this enables me to train each bodypart once per week.  But this time my cycle started on friday because I modified my workouts and was coming back from a lay-off.  So i was 100% and ready to go friday so I went and started the workouts I posted on here.  On Tuesday the 22nd I will finish up my most current cycle and will be taking friday off because the holiday and West Des Moines Gold's Gym is closed.  Then I will start fresh on Monday after the holiday and Train Monday and Thursday because I might be getting a training partner and his schedule works better if we train monday and thursday.  So for you Arch once i start another cycle of workouts on monday this journal will be easier to follow.  It will go like this Monday=Workout 1:  Chest Back Shoulders, and Thursday=Workout 2:  Arms and Legs.  

Hope this helps

HDHITman


----------



## HDHITman (Dec 22, 2009)

*HD Chest, Back, Shoulders  12/18/09*

Machine Flye 120x10 +2 reps
Decline Press 190x1/1/1 RP +5lbs 
Incline DB Press 60x7  50x9 +2 on first set will increase weight and add 5lbs to second set.

V-Bar Pulldown 140x7 +1 rep 
HS Underhand Pulldown 155x5 140x6 +5lbs on first set
HS Machine Rows substituted to Long Cable Rows HS Machine was occupied by a volume training so I made the adjustment
LC Rows  140x4  120x6
Hex Bar Deads left out again to give extra rest to my low back due to all the amounts of snow shoveling I have been doing.

Machine Laterals  90x11 +3 reps will increase weight
HS Shoulder Press  120x6 +2 reps will keep weight so I can own it
BTB Upright Rows  185x10 +2 reps will increase weight


Weight:  218.8
PreWO:  Vapor
PstWO:  Scivation Xtend
Daily:  Multi
Soreness Level (1-10):  1 a little in Bis and Tris
Energy Level (1-10):  7
Overall Workout Rating (1-10):  7 could not keep up pace due to all the volume trainers using equipment took time to make adjustments

Start time:  6:20
End time:  6:50
Total workout time:  30 min

Will finish up this cycle tonight with Arms and Legs and will post after the holidays.

comments and critiques welcome.

Hope you all have a great Xmas

HDHITman


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 22, 2009)

Great workout, and awesome increase on reps too!!! I hear ya, sometimes I try to squeeze in and I'll ask someone if they mind if I work in real quick, most say sure, some say I have more sets!!! Whatever...LoL!!!

Lookin good my Friend!!!


----------



## HDHITman (Dec 30, 2009)

*HD Chest, Back, Shoulders 12/28/09*

Machine Flye 130x8  +10 lbs +8 reps
Decline Press 195x1  +5lbs
Incline Press 60x10    +2 reps

HS Underhand Pulldown 160x6  +5lbs +6 reps
V-Bar Pulldown 140x8  +1 rep
HS Machine Rows 180x8  +2 reps
Bent-over Underhand Rows 95x10
Hex Bar Deads did not complete still shoveling snow dont want to overtrain area.
Machine Laterals 100x6  +10lbs +6 reps
HS Shoulder Press 120x8  +2 reps
BTB Upright Rows did not complete felt a slight pull in bicep to not want to make worse, but it is better and is 100% now.

Weight 219.8
Pre WO:  Kre-Alanine, GHT
Pst WO:  Xtend, Kre-Alanine
Daily:  Multi, Omega-3, MCT, Fiber
Soreness Level (1-10) 3 Biceps, Low Back, Forearms from shoveling
Energy Level (1-10)  8
Overall Workout Rating (1-10) 6
Hrs Sleep: 8

Start Time:  2:05pm
End Time:  2:30pm
Total Time:  25mins

Overall a good workout, but I am looking at some nutrition changes and workout substitutions in exercises and techniques.  Nutrition changes are coming from the fact I have alot of bodyfat to lose and the fact I have been doing my research into the Paleo diet, The Thermic Effect of Food, and the Thermodynamics of weight loss to aid me in this endevour.  

Here are the changes:  45% of calories from protein, 40% from Carbohydrates, and 15% from fat.  I know this doesnt look like something Mentzer would recommend, but I rational in my logic that if he would have still lived I think he would also have changed his mind about the food pyramid as I have.  In his day there was not all of these heavily processed items that were readily available, so he and others could get by on having a carb heavy diet, but today with all the processing that goes into everything you have all the hidden chemical calories hidden in your carbohydrate containing items.  As Mike said were are all physioligically the same, and still share all the same genes as our Paleolithic ancestor and it took them a million years to adapt to the hunter/gatherer eating plan, and we have only been farming ten thousand years our bodies have not adapted to handle all the readily available food and over processed food too.  So basically going to eat a high protein diet (but much is lost to the thermic effect of protein should allow for a positive nitrogen balance), my carb choices will be limited to fruits and vegetables, bread and grains intake will be reduced sinificantly, beans and legumes are banned, but will put them in moderation, dairy is banned but will get aleast 3 servings a day.  To break it down, beans and legumes are a product of the Neolithic man that was able to farm( and found out that if you cook those item it kills the toxins they contain in there raw form).  Bread and grain are the same and are bodies are not ready or have adapted the heavily processed versions we have today.

All exercise changes you will see in next weeks cycle of workouts.

Comments and critiques welcome.

Daron
The Heavy Duty HITman


----------



## HDHITman (Jan 4, 2010)

*HD Arms & Legs 12/31/09*

Tri Pressdown 75x9  +2 reps
HS Dips  200x6  +1 rep
Tri Ext Decline 60x8  +2 reps
Steep Angle Preacher Curls 55x9  +1 rep 
Chin-UP  BWx1 regular  +1 Full rep
Incline Curls  25x7   +1 rep
Leg Press  545xShoulder Width 10xNarrowx4Widex3  +5lbs +10 reps
Leg Curl  80xToes Point upx8 Pointed inx2 Pointed out x2  +5lbs +8 reps
Calf Ext 100x12

Weight 224.4
Pre-WO:  GHT, T-Max, Kre-Alanine
Pst-WO:  Xtend, Kre-Alanine
Daily:  Multi, Fish Oils, MCT, Fiber
Soreness Level:  0
Energy Level:  8
Overall Workout Rating:  8
Hrs Sleep:  9
Start Time:  4:35
End Time:  5:10
Total:  35minutes


----------



## HDHITman (Jan 12, 2010)

*HD Chest Back Shoulders Workout of 1/4/10*

Cable Flyes  25x11/6/3 
Decline Press  195x5  +4 reps
Incline Press  65x4   +5lbs and +4reps
Straight Arm Pulldown  55x6/4/3
HS Underhand Pulldown   160x7  +1rep
HS Machine Row   180x10  +2reps
BO Underhand Row(BB)   100x6  +5lbs and +6reps
Machine Laterals  100x8  +2reps
BTN Press   115x4
BTB Upright Rows  Did not complete

Weight:  217.8
All supplementation is the same

Sorness Level:  0
Energy Level:  7.5
Overall Workout Rating:  7.5
Hrs Sleep:  8
Start Time:  5:20pm
End Time:  5:50pm

Numbers in black indicate my stats for the this workout, the numbers in red indicate the number of reps or weight increase from previous workout, if I have not stated that in any other posts this is just a clarification so that people understand what the different numbers mean.

All comments and critiques welcome

Daron
The Heavy Duty HITman


----------



## HDHITman (Jan 12, 2010)

*HD Arms and Legs Workout  1/8/10*

Pressdown  85x4   +10lbs 
HS Dips  205x5  +5lbs
Decline Lying Tri Ext  70x5  +10lbs
Steep Angle Preacher Curl *
Body Drag Curl  65x4  New exercise
Incline Curl  25x8  +1rep
Leg Press  545x16  +6reps
Leg Extension  80x8  New exercise
Smith Machine Squats  135x9  New exercise
Seated Leg Curl   80x9  +1rep
Toe Presses **

Weight:  217.4
Supplementation all the same
Soreness Level:  0
Energy Level:  7
Overall Workout Rating:  8
Hrs Sleep:  9
Start Time:  6:05
End Time:  6:40

*Substitution:  Nautilus Preacher Curl  85x8
** Going to start training calves every third cycle of workouts due to the fact they are getting overtrained because of the heavy work they do on the leg press and leg curl.

Notes:  Waited to long for some pieces of equipment, it is the time of year at Gold's when people make their New Years Resolution to get in shape.  Hopefully much of this will clear up by Feb 1st.  Also note to other competive bodybuilders Feb 1st marks the first day of a 12 week pre-contest prep and diet for my first competition on May 8th 2010.  Will be posting more on that when the time comes.  Also I will answer any questions people might like to know over training and nutrition during my pre-contest prep.

Please all comments and critiques welcome.

Daron
The Heavy Duty HITman


----------



## katt (Jan 12, 2010)

Just curious, are you going to incorporate any cardio come Feb 1st?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 13, 2010)

Never been in this journal before, but i like what im seeing, man! Totally agree that Mentzer was the best, and i've done HIT/HD training on multiple occasions and absolutely loved the process and the results. Its one of my all time favourite training methods.

Great looking workouts in here, you're improving by leaps and bounds every session, i love it.

I might have missed it, but what tempo/cadence are you using for these reps?


----------



## HDHITman (Jan 13, 2010)

I will be doing some cardio, but I will mostly leave it up to my diet, and caloric manipulations.  What I am thinking now is doing it for about 20-30 minutes after workouts, then after that adding one or two 30 minute steady state sessions on off days to my program.  Then the second 4 weeks I will add one HIIT(high intensity interval training) session.  Then the last 4 weeks it will be about recovery, muscle maintainance and further weight loss so I will either do steady state cardio or HIIT depending on how I feel recovery wise.  But for right now I think exercise and diet are far better then cardio.  So cardio will be a last resort, or as needed basis.


----------



## HDHITman (Jan 13, 2010)

*Rep Cadence*

This is to explain my rep cadence to Gazhole who asked the question.  I usually follow a rep cadence as follows:  a 2-4 second positive, a 1-2 second hold in contracted position if possible, and a 4-6 second negative for the slow burn and the extra GH release due to increased lactic acid levels you get from the slow negative.  

Also normally I can follow that rep cadence on all my exercises because I follow a more modified ROM on all exercises to allow for as much continuous tension on the muscle as possible.  I also use a combination of machines (Nautilus and Hammer Strength), cables, and free weights.  I also use the exercises that give the most bang for my buck based on Electromyography and 1-4 exercises per bodypart and utilizing pre-exhaustion.  I do use other intensity techniques like rest/pause, static holds, and x-reps in my training right now because these are the ones I can use will training alone, I hope to use others when I can find a compentant partner.

Now for the explaination of Modified ROM, as you know Mentzer created most of his program originally using Nautilus Machines that gave resistance along the whole range of motion based on their cam system.  Also just a note I train using more of the HD programs Mentzer originally wrote about in the 70ties, and borrowed the split of bodyparts of an original split Dorian Yates used when he first started training HIT.  Now back on subject, since those machines allowed for that and if you are using those then by all means use the whole ROM, but as Mike realized later that to make the programs work for everyone then you had to make it so then you could use any kind of equipment.  So with ROM being the question here what machines allow for the that well first Nautilus Machines to and so do Hammer Strength but by different means.  Nautilus has the cam built precisely to each muscles individual strength curves, while Hammer machines are made to mimic free weights based on the feel their machines are built with ergonomics and kinetics in mind.  This means they are built to give the most natural feeling movement for each muscle and is specific to each bodypart.  So basically for Hammer the more natural the movement is in the machine the more you feel it and the more fibers you stimulate.

Modified ROM:  The simplified version is that since I use free weights also they have their own down fall in the fact you will never get resistance over the full range of motion, you will always get in different positions along it based on the exercise.  Hopefully you will all know what full range of motion feels like on all the muscles of your body, because I am only going to explain Modified ROM on only one bodypart, my example will be biceps because what person doesnt like training them.  I think using a Modified ROM is better because I believe Full ROM is arbitrary and is based on the the equipment used, this way will also give you more continuous tension(TUT(L)), more overload, and a better pump.

So example the Standard Barbell Curl, has no resistance in the contracted position nor does it have it in the full extension.  But where is the resistance well we should all be able to answer this one about the position when your forearms parallel to the floor and why is that because that is when gravity gets involved at a perpendicular angle to the bar.  So how do we better this movement using Modified ROM, most would say to Preacher curls but in that movement you get resistance at the beginning but none in contracted position.  I personally use the vertical side of the preacher bench and get a full ROM if I stop about 2-3 inches short of full extension and stop 2-3 out of the midrange position of full contraction.  But lets do it for the Standard curl if you want to make this a great exercise you first cant cheat(you can at the end of the set to get some forced reps) form must be paramount so elbows locked to your sides in a comfortable position, I normally do them with my upper arms plush to my lats.  As you remember you dont have resistance in the position of full extension, so start the movement about 2 inches out the bottom position and you will start to feel the resistance because the tendons and ligaments near the elbow will tighten letting you know that you have partial bicep contraction.  Continue the curl movement you will feel as you get closer to the 90 degree position of the arms that resistance get heavier and the bicep contraction getting stronger, this is not where to terminate the movement continue it until you are 2-3 inches out of the 90 degree(position of full contraction), by going anymore does not add to the contraction, but it does add to the rest time.  This will also follow for all your pressing and pulling movements, but it will take some experimentation to find the best modified ROM that suits your body type and the movement being performed.

The best advice I can give to help with that is this, first start by performing the exercise with perfect form and what you consider to be the full range of motion(ROM), then note in your head where you feel that the resistance drops off or where its seems that another bodypart took over to hold the weight in the fully contracted position.  Then the next time try to stop the movement 2-3 inches fromt full extension and 2-3 inches short of what you believe is full contraction.  If you do this you will find you will have better power output on many of your exercises, you will be able to handle more weight in many of your exercises, and because this will allow for more continuous tension you will have a better pump and density to those areas and it should also increase fiber recruitment because you dont allow for any rest time for the muscle.  But this Modified ROM is good only for movements that do not have resistance in the contracted position.  So for example this would not work on leg extensions, tricep pressdown, or straight-arm pulldowns.

Hope this explains it all if not post specific questions and I will try to explain them the best I can in a post.

All comments and critiques welcome

Daron
The Heavy Duty HITman


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 13, 2010)

Brother, FANTASTIC progresson my Friend!!! Your KILLIN it in the gym, Mr. Mentzer would be proud!!! Hows the BF droppin for ya??? Sorry I havn't been on, really fighting depression with not working out, hope you understand!!!

Wishn ya Nothin but the BEST!!!


----------



## HDHITman (Jan 14, 2010)

*Killin it*

Arch, 

Glad you feel the same as I do toward my workouts, they are going awesome, and my recovery is off the charts.  I would have never thought I could use that kind of volume with only 2 days between workouts and make this much progression, but I will not lie I have always liked the HD programs that he wrote about in the seventies(more bodybuilder focused), then his later work where he tried to make it manageable for everyone.  I have not got my numbers retested as of late I figuring I might do that the weekend before my contest prep starts so that I have a starting point to gauge progress on.  I am still planning on being able to put on mass while dropping bodyfat through the whole course of contest prep.  I also want to do it with minimal cardio if I can, or use 30 minutes of posing practice 2-3 times a week as cardio.  I still have to buy my posing trunks anyway, and all the odds and ends that go along with it tanning, bronzing, hair removal you know the drill.  Right now it is just saving money for the fees and tests that go hand in hand with entry into the NANBF and for the contest that I am entering.  I am just hoping the calorie restriction wont hinder my progress, recovery, volume, or frequency any.

Well hope you get well, and I will keep posting Monday I will update on this cycle of workouts.

Daron
The Heavy Duty HITman


----------



## HDHITman (Mar 7, 2010)

*My new program.*

I have come with a new program that will use a mixture of X-reps and its hybrid techniques from Ironman Magazine Holman and Lawson, and also do two consolidated routines using DC like tactics.

Workout 1:  Chest, Back, Shoulders
Workout 2:  Arms, Legs
Workout 3:  Consolidated C,B,S
Workout 4:  Consolidated A,L

WO1:
Incline Flyes
Decline Press
Cable Crossover

DB Pullover
Underhand Pulldown
High Row
Low Row

Cable Laterals
Side Laterals

WO2:

Overhead Ext
Dips
Tricep Pressdown

Incline Curl
Machine Preacher Curl

Sissy Squat
SM Squat
Leg Ext
Stiff Legged Deadlift
Leg Curl

WO3:
Incline Press
V-Handle Pulldowns
Chest Supported Rows
DB Upright Rows

WO4:
Dips(Tricep)
Chin-Up
Leg Press
Feet Forward SM Squat

All upper body exercises will use a rep range of 6-10 reps with lower body using a 10-15 rep range.  I will also use a tempo of 2-4 sec positive 2 sec hold if possible in full contraction and a 4-6 sec negative.

On the higher volume routines 1 and 2 I will be using a combination of hypercontraction and stretch/pause.  If using hypercontration the stretch exercise will be first and with stretch pause it will be placed at the end, an example of a stretch exercise is DB Flyes for chest.  Also on those workouts will also be using a the X-rep and it hybrid techniques to help further growth.

On the two consolidated routines 3 and 4 they are going to be more of a DC inspired routines with the Rest/Pause and the extreme stretching.  Rep ranges and tempo will be the same, but this will allow me to activate both ends of the type 2A muscle fiber it power and endurance component, with rearch saying these are the fibers found in all the elite bodybuilders because these fibers mimic the way the bodybuilder trains.  It using power and density to increase hypertrophy.  With rest/pause you get a power set to failure then you rest and continue the set to activate the endurance through longer tension time.

My training will look like this over the week.

Monday:  WO1 + 10-15 min HIIT
Tuesday:  HIIT 20-25 min
Wednesday:  WO2 + 10-15min HIIT
Thursday:  HIIT 20-25min
Friday:  WO3 + 10-15 min HIIT
Sat:  OFF
Sun:  OFF

Mon: Same as week 1
Tues: Same as week 1
Wed:  Same as week 1
Thurs:  Same as week 1
Fri:  WO4 + 10-15 min HIIT

Then the cycle repeats as listed, I am doing alot of HIIT cardio because I will be competing in May in a natural BB show.  Monday will 7 weeks out from contest and I have found that even though I am doing 3 workouts per week my recovery ablity is awesome and the cardio too is not bothering me but I do not train calves anymore with all the running they great alot of stimulation.  I am supplementing with a pre-workout and post weights I take AA (Scivations Xtends) mixed with creatine monohydrate, and a tablespoon of table sugar.  It makes a 16oz bottle I take 8oz after weight, befor cardio and then the last 8oz post cardio.  I then return home to take my protein, carbs and MCT oil drink to finish off.

Hope everyone likes my new program, critiques and comments welcome

Daron
The Heavy Duty HITman


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2010)

Excellent, Glad to see your still recovering with that, looks solid... Best Wishes my Friend!!!


----------

